# klassen vererbung



## rainer (30. Okt 2003)

Hallo Leute,
hoff bei euch bin ich richtig und finde Hilfe. Das Problem beschreibt sich wie folgt. Ich arbeite derzeit an einem projekt. In diesem Projekt möchte ich eine Klasse erstellen (ableiten). Diese Klasse soll von zwei Vaterklassen abgeleitet werden. Oder Praktisch ausgedrückt.: ich möchte eine Klasse in der ich auf die methoden zweier Vaterklassen aus einem Paket zugreifen kann. Das Packet heisst gl4java. Aus welchem ich zwei Klassen, eine zum rückgriff auf gl methoden und die andere Klasse zum rückgriff auf glu methoden, als Vaterklassen, für eine von mir erstellte Klasse zu benutzen. Geht das überhaupt? Ist Implement nur für Schnittstellen? Kann man mir bei der Lösung des Problems helfen?


----------



## stev.glasow (6. Nov 2003)

mehrfachvererbung gibt es in java nicht.
versuch doch das problem ohne mehrfachvererbung zu lösen, das handhabt sich auf den zweiten blick eh meist besser.


----------



## gustav (6. Nov 2003)

Genau, Mehrfachvererbung wurde bewußt weggelassen. 
Aber im Normalfall es gibt dennoch einen Ausweg, durch die Benutzung von Interfaces. 

Willst Du nur den Funktionensumfang übernehmen oder brauchst Du unbedingt den Typ der 2 Vaterklassen. Wenn nicht dann kannst Du doch die benötigten Klassen einfach als Objektinstanzen einbinden und alle Aufrufe direkt durchreichen....Falls nicht bräuchtest Du dann schon den Quellcode des Paketes


----------



## stev.glasow (6. Nov 2003)

sprich "Ist Implement nur für Schnittstellen".


----------

